# DirectX 12: Grafik-Schnittstelle nicht von Windows 7 unterstützt



## Gast1669461003 (15. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *DirectX 12: Grafik-Schnittstelle nicht von Windows 7 unterstützt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: DirectX 12: Grafik-Schnittstelle nicht von Windows 7 unterstützt


----------



## FPS-Freak (15. November 2014)

Wen wundert das jetzt?
War doch klar, dass die ihre neuen Betriebssysteme pushen wollen. Ich behaupte mal Win 10 wird nicht viel besser als Win 8.


----------



## golani79 (15. November 2014)

FPS-Freak schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal Win 10 wird nicht viel besser als Win 8.



Win8 ist eh super - was will man da großartig besser machen?


----------



## Forke666 (15. November 2014)

Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund (außer dem Geldbeutel natürlich), bei Windows 7 zu bleiben.
Windows 8.1 ist einfach alles in allem performanter.


----------



## major-tom4 (15. November 2014)

Forke666 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund (außer dem Geldbeutel natürlich), bei Windows 7 zu bleiben.
> Windows 8.1 ist einfach alles in allem performanter.



Ergonomie heisst das Zauberwort.  Ich brauche kein Smartphone-OS und GUI auf einem 27" Monitor.


----------



## Blasterishere (15. November 2014)

Ich hoffe man wird von win7 auf win10 upgraded können ohne große schwierigkeiten.


----------



## golani79 (15. November 2014)

major-tom4 schrieb:


> Ergonomie heisst das Zauberwort.  Ich brauche kein Smartphone-OS und GUI auf einem 27" Monitor.



Wenn man nicht weiß, wie man sich sein Windows einrichtet, dann mag das vlt. hinkommen


----------



## belakor602 (15. November 2014)

Forke666 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund (außer dem Geldbeutel natürlich), bei Windows 7 zu bleiben.
> Windows 8.1 ist einfach alles in allem performanter.



Ich habe selber Windows 8.1 und das stimmt einfach nicht. Es ist kein Stück performanter. Vielleicht ist das der Fall auf einer low-end Maschine aber auf meinen High-end Rechner wo Windows immer auf einer SSD ist hats keinen Unterschied gemacht. Allgemein gibt es rein garn nichts was an Windows 8.1 besser ist. Nichts. Ich finde es auch nicht wirklich schlechter wie Windows 7, aber es ist auch nichts daran beser.


----------



## Forke666 (15. November 2014)

major-tom4 schrieb:


> Ergonomie heisst das Zauberwort.  Ich brauche kein Smartphone-OS und GUI auf einem 27" Monitor.



Jetzt hab ich doch extra "_vernünftigen Grund_" geschrieben und dann kommt sowas.
Wenn du dich nicht auf der Metro-Oberfläche aufhalten möchtest, dann musst du das fast nie.
Aber noch besser, wenn du dich ein bisschen damit arrangierst und aufhörst zu mauern, dann kann es sogar sehr ergonomisch sein.

Immer ein bisschen schade, nicht alles Alte ist besser, und nicht alles Neue ist vom Satan.


----------



## major-tom4 (15. November 2014)

Forke666 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich doch extra "_vernünftigen Grund_" geschrieben und dann kommt sowas.
> Wenn du dich nicht auf der Metro-Oberfläche aufhalten möchtest, dann musst du das fast nie.
> Aber noch besser, wenn du dich ein bisschen damit arrangierst und aufhörst zu mauern, dann kann es sogar sehr ergonomisch sein.
> 
> Immer ein bisschen schade, nicht alles Alte ist besser, und nicht alles Neue ist vom Satan.



Ergonomie ist DER Grund warum Windows 8 in Unternehmen keinen Fuss fasst. Und Ich weiss wovon ich hier rede.  
Nur weil etwas neu ist,  ist es noch lange nicht besser.


----------



## Forke666 (15. November 2014)

major-tom4 schrieb:


> Ergonomie ist DER Grund warum Windows 8 in Unternehmen keinen Fuss fasst. Und Ich weiss wovon ich hier rede.
> Nur weil etwas neu ist,  ist es noch lange nicht besser.



Ich bin kein Unternehmen und die meisten Gamer auch nicht. Dieses Argument ist keines.


----------



## MichaelG (15. November 2014)

Naja ich finde WIN 8.1 etwas unkomfortabler und stellenweise nicht so zugängig was einige Funktionen betrifft. Ich finde die Dinge (Programme und Funktionen, Windows Update) a) nicht mehr dort, wo sie bei WIN 7 sind (unkomfortablerer Zugang) und b) heißen die teils anders. Und dann fehlt mir das Startmenü. Ansonsten ist WIN 8.1 besser als ich befürchtet habe. Allerdings nerven einige Einblendungen die Dinge überdecken wie (Hier finden sie blabla). Das kann aber sein, daß das nur eine Art Tutorial war/ist. Ansonsten läuft WIN 8.1 relativ gut und kommt mir auch etwas performanter vor.


----------



## major-tom4 (15. November 2014)

Forke666 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Unternehmen und die meisten Gamer auch nicht. Dieses Argument ist keines.



Wenn Ergonomie fuer dich kein Thema ist: gut fuer dich.  Aber MS verdient an Business-Kunden und nicht an Gamern.  Ich glaube auch, dass du keinem Argument zugaenglich waerst. Nennt sich kognitive Dissonanz ^^


----------



## aliman91 (15. November 2014)

Leute die heute noch immer über die Kacheloberfläche von Win8.1 lästern, sollten echt mal die Augenbinde abnehmen. Ich benutze Win 8.1 schon länger und bin KEIN EINZIGES mal auf die Kacheloberfläche gestoßen! Es bedient sich EXAKT genauso wie Win 7. Mir sind zumindest keine Unterschiede/Verschlechterungen aufgefallen!


----------



## Forke666 (15. November 2014)

major-tom4 schrieb:


> Wenn Ergonomie fuer dich kein Thema ist: gut fuer dich.  Aber MS verdient an Business-Kunden und nicht an Gamern.  Ich glaube auch, dass du keinem Argument zugaenglich waerst. Nennt sich kognitive Dissonanz ^^



Ein Unternehmen hat andere Anforderungen für sein Workstations als ein Privatkunde (z.B. Gamer).
Wie gut ein Unternehmen mit Win8.1 zurechtkommt, ist doch völlig irrelevant für diese Diskussion hier.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. November 2014)

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn das stimmen würde... und ehrlich gesagt rechne ich auch nicht damit dass sie ihr ach so tolles Dx.12 für Win 7 anbieten.
Interessiert mich aber nicht die Bohne weil ich so lange bei Win 7 bleibe bis der Support flöten geht 

Selbst Dx.11 wird bis heute kaum krass gefördert und das wird bei Dx.12 nicht viel anders sein denke ich. Und bis Dx.12 mehr Support bekommt vergehen weitere Jährchen und es gibt viel bessere Hardware die mit sowas auch
bestens klarkommt.

Gut dass es bald kostenlose Lösungen wie OpenGL / SteamOS gibt und man wird nicht gezwungen das komplette Betriebssystem zu ändern weil MS sonst die Leute nicht anders zu überzeugen weiß.


----------



## alu355 (15. November 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Interessiert mich aber nicht die Bohne weil ich so lange bei Win 7 bleibe bis der Support flöten geht



Dito.
Vor allem bestätigt das mich darin, erstmal in aller Ruhe meine überquellende Steambibliothek planwirtschaftlich abzuarbeiten. 
Bis ich das geschafft habe ist dann Star Citizen released - ich kann meine Kiste upgraden und dann kommt eben Win10 für einen 20er drauf - so gehts auch Mikroweich.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (15. November 2014)

Microsoft soll endlich ein reines Gamer Windows veröffentlichen. Ein OS frei von Apps und sonstigen Ballast.


----------



## MichaelG (15. November 2014)

aliman91 schrieb:


> Leute die heute noch immer über die Kacheloberfläche von Win8.1 lästern, sollten echt mal die Augenbinde abnehmen. Ich benutze Win 8.1 schon länger und bin KEIN EINZIGES mal auf die Kacheloberfläche gestoßen! Es bedient sich EXAKT genauso wie Win 7. Mir sind zumindest keine Unterschiede/Verschlechterungen aufgefallen!



Die Kacheloberfläche meinte ich auch nicht. Sondern die Umbenennung und Verschiebung von gewohnten Funktionen. Und das Startmenü was mir definitiv fehlt. Ansonsten ist WIN 8.1 soweit ok. Was mich stört ist das zwanghafte ständige Verändern statt einer gewissen logischen Kontinuität was die Anordnungen und Bezeichnungen betrifft und das reine setzen auf Bugfixing und Performance.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. November 2014)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Microsoft soll endlich ein reines Gamer Windows veröffentlichen. Ein OS frei von Apps und sonstigen Ballast.



Habe ich auch schon mal erwähnt aber Microsoft sind die PC Gamer seit vielen Jahren ziemlich egal 
Muss man wohl auf SteamOS warten und das ist zudem noch kostenlos


----------



## Khaos (15. November 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Kacheloberfläche meinte ich auch nicht. Sondern die Umbenennung und Verschiebung von gewohnten Funktionen. Und das Startmenü was mir definitiv fehlt. Ansonsten ist WIN 8.1 soweit ok.



Die Verschiebung ist in der Tat ungewohnt. 
Für das Startmenü gibt´s nen Programm, nennt sich "Start8". Sicher, Startmenü nicht integriert und Drittprogramm. Aber wenn das Ding installiert ist und man sich sein Startmenü eingerichtet hat, vergisst man sehr schnell, dass es Drittsoftware ist und dass es vorher eigentlich gefehlt hat. 

Jedenfalls möchte ich auch sagen, dass ich extreme Bedenken hatte, als ich von 7 auf 8.1 umgestiegen bin. Hatte "Angst" vor dem Kachelmist und davor, dass vielleicht doch zu viel anders ist. Aber im Gegenteil, ich bereue es bis heute nicht. Spiele laufen - hab ich das Gefühl - zum Teil deutlich besser und hier und da gibt´s auch Neuerungen, die nicht schlecht sind. Alles in allem: Wer sich in Win7 auskennt, wird sich auch in 8/8.1 zurecht finden. Muss man sich halt mal ein oder zwei Tage umgucken. Alles andere ist Verblendung. 

PS: Kacheln? Welche Kacheln? Hab die Dinger seit dem Tag der Installation nicht mehr gesehen. So far.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. November 2014)

Da ich mir sowieso eine neue SSD und größere HDD zulegen werde, werde ich auch warten, bis Win10 draußen ist und es erste aufschlussreiche Testberichte geben wird. Der Grund ist, dass mein Win7 auf anderen Platten nicht funktioniert (damaliges Komplettsystem, vorinstalliert usw.).


----------



## golani79 (15. November 2014)

Verstehe nach wie vor nicht, wieso so viele dem Startmenü nachtrauern.


----------



## Wamboland (15. November 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Verstehe nach wie vor nicht, wieso so viele dem Startmenü nachtrauern.



Weil sie es gerne benutzt haben? 

Ich bin auch ein Freund des START Buttons. 

Win10 wird aber bei mir dann auch Win7 ablösen, von daher stört es mich nicht wenn der Win7 Support nicht kommen sollte.


----------



## wurzn (15. November 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Da ich mir sowieso eine neue SSD und größere HDD zulegen werde, werde ich auch warten, bis Win10 draußen ist und es erste aufschlussreiche Testberichte geben wird. Der Grund ist, dass mein Win7 auf anderen Platten nicht funktioniert (damaliges Komplettsystem, vorinstalliert usw.).



klar funzt dein win auf ner neuen Festplatte. bleibt ja noch derselbe rechner....
des is deine Lizenz. die kannst auch updaten auf win 10.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. November 2014)

wurzn schrieb:


> klar funzt dein win auf ner neuen Festplatte. bleibt ja noch derselbe rechner....
> des is deine Lizenz. die kannst auch updaten auf win 10.



Nein, es funzt eben nicht auf einer anderen Festplatte.  Ich hab es bereits ausprobiert. Und mein Komplettsystem hat ja mittlerweile bereits ein Upgrade erfahren.


----------



## Batze (15. November 2014)

major-tom4 schrieb:


> Ergonomie ist DER Grund warum Windows 8 in Unternehmen keinen Fuss fasst. Und Ich weiss wovon ich hier rede.
> Nur weil etwas neu ist,  ist es noch lange nicht besser.



Weil etwas Neu ist, muss es nicht besser sein, stimmt. Aber WIN 8 ist besser. Da gibt es kein wenn und aber.
Der einzige Grund bei Unternehmen nicht aufzurüsten ist doch der Kosten Faktor und weil es noch nicht abgeschrieben ist, und nichts anderes.
Und wegen Ergonomie.
Oh manno.
Jedes Unternehmen, Mittel oder Groß oder noch Größer hat auch so etwas wie einen Admin, der in der Lage sein sollte das System so einzurichten, das jeder an seinem Client seine gewohnte Windows Umgebung hat.
Und in Unternehmen ist , gerade am Client nicht das im Hintergrund arbeitende OS so wichtig, wegen Ergonomie, sondern die Programme mit denen man arbeitet.
Denn eine Büro Mieze, sagen es wir mal salopp, der ist es Wurscht ob sie an einem Rechner sitzt, wo XP, WIN7 oder WIN 8 installiert ist, die Muckt höchstens auf wenn sie mit ihrem Office nicht mehr klar kommt mit dem sie arbeitet.
Und wenn ein Administrator mit der Ergonomie eines neuen auch in Zukunft besseren Systems nicht klar kommt, dann sollte man den Typen, oder die jeweilige Abteilung schnellstens zur Schulung schicken.
So etwas nennt man auch Fortschritt, und wer da nicht mitgeht, bleibt über kurz oder lang eh auf der Strecke.


----------



## wurzn (15. November 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Nein, es funzt eben nicht auf einer anderen Festplatte.  Ich hab es bereits ausprobiert. Und mein Komplettsystem hat ja mittlerweile bereits ein Upgrade erfahren.


ka, hatte damit keine Probleme bissher.


----------



## aEku (15. November 2014)

war ja das selbe damals mit windows xp und fehlendem directx 10 support, den bekam man nur mit vista.


----------



## battschack (15. November 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Win8 ist eh super - was will man da großartig besser machen?



Irgendwann werden es die letzten auch kapieren


----------



## MichaelG (15. November 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Weil etwas Neu ist, muss es nicht besser sein, stimmt. Aber WIN 8 ist besser. Da gibt es kein wenn und aber.
> Der einzige Grund bei Unternehmen nicht aufzurüsten ist doch der Kosten Faktor und weil es noch nicht abgeschrieben ist, und nichts anderes.
> Und wegen Ergonomie.
> Oh manno.
> ...



Deswegen ordern bei unserem großen Computerhändler die Firmen ausschließlich PC mit WIN 7. Die Lizenzen müssen die genauso bezahlen wie die von WIN8. Aber WIN7 ist für die Firmen praktischer, ergonomischer und die ganze Handhabung vermutlich deutlich besser und gewohnter. Warum sonst setzen die nicht auf das jüngste BS mit längerem Support ? Auch ist ein "umlernen" der Bediener nicht notwendig. Ein ebenso wichtiger Faktor in meinen Augen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (15. November 2014)

Also wegen DirectX kaufe ich mir jedenfalls kein neues Windows...


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (15. November 2014)

Nun, das fehlende Startmenü kann man zwar MS ankreiden. Andererseits benötigt es einen winzigen Download von 11MB und nach Sekunden ist mit "Classic Shell" und der Einstellung "im Desktop starten" wieder alles beim Alten.


----------



## IchAG747 (15. November 2014)

Auch ich nutze Win8.1 Proffesional und bin damit wirklich super zufrieden. Der Rechner startet in ca. 25 sek. und das System läuft einfach nur stabil. Auch mit den Kacheln, bzw. der App-Steuerung hab ich mich arrangiert und sie stören mich in keinster Weise. Wie in alle neuen Dinge, muss man sich halt ein wenig einarbeiten. Aber so ist Zukunft, sie ändert sich ständig und man muss halt immer was neues lernen. Natürlich gibt es auch gute Dinge, aus den alten Versionen, die uns auf dem ersten Blick fehlen, weil sie für uns Desktop-User angenehmer und bequemer sind. Aber ich denke, dass auch Microsoft, für die Zukunft, daraus gelernt hat. Und wenn DX12 nur mit Win10 auf den Markt kommt, dann haben wir Win8 Nutzer vielleicht das Glück, wenn alles Gemunkel stimmt, dass wir kostenlos auf Win10 umsteigen können und dann DX12 genießen können, insofern die Hardware dies mitmacht.





MichaelG schrieb:


> Deswegen ordern bei unserem großen Computerhändler die Firmen ausschließlich PC mit WIN 7. Die Lizenzen müssen die genauso bezahlen wie die von WIN8. Aber WIN7 ist für die Firmen praktischer, ergonomischer und die ganze Handhabung vermutlich deutlich besser und gewohnter. Warum sonst setzen die nicht auf das jüngste BS mit längerem Support ? Auch ist ein "umlernen" der Bediener nicht notwendig. Ein ebenso wichtiger Faktor in meinen Augen.



Es ist für Firmen gar nicht so einfach, einfach mal das OS auf den Rechnern zu erneuern. Klar ist ein Faktor die Kosten für neue Lizenzen, jedoch ist der Hauptgrund dafür, dass Firmen nicht umstellen jener, dass viele der genutzten Programme, mit denen sie arbeiten nicht auf den neuen Systemen laufen. Und diese Programme und Lizenzen sind meist deutlich teurer als das OS. Ich selbst hab eine Firma kennen gelernt, die von XP auf Win7 umgestiegen ist, als der Support von XP eingestellt wurde. Und das nur, da ein Hauptprogramm, mit denen sie arbeiteten, für XP war und es für mehrere Millionen ersetzt/neu programmiert werden musste. Ok, glaubt man kaum, aber die Firma hier die ich meine, ist wirklich groß, die auch jeder kennt. Und so geht es halt den meisten Firmen. Wer glaubt, man rüste nicht wegen ner Office-Lizenz auf, der weiß nicht wie Firmen ticken.


----------



## MichaelG (15. November 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Also wegen DirectX kaufe ich mir jedenfalls kein neues Windows...



Wenn ein neues Game aber ein aktuelleres DirectX vorraussetzt brauchst Du entweder ein neues BS oder Du verzichtest. Dann bist Du in der Zwickmühle, wenn Du das Game X unbedingt zocken willst, in den sauren Apfel zu beißen wg. des BS-Wechsels.


----------



## MichaelG (15. November 2014)

IchAG747 schrieb:


> Es ist für Firmen gar nicht so einfach, einfach mal das OS auf den Rechnern zu erneuern. Klar ist ein Faktor die Kosten für neue Lizenzen, jedoch ist der Hauptgrund dafür, dass Firmen nicht umstellen jener, dass viele der genutzten Programme, mit denen sie arbeiten nicht auf den neuen Systemen laufen.



Das wird wohl mit der Hauptgrund sein. Weil an den anderen Softwarelizenzen wesentlich mehr hängt als an ein paar popeligen EUR für die WIN 8.1 Lizenzen. Bei den großen Softwarepaketen (u.a. SAP) reden wir mal schnell von einigen 10.000 EUR oder gar 100.000 EUR wenn es sich um große Lizenzen mit speziell auf die Firma angepaßten Softwarelösungen handelt. Und das wäre dann natürlich der Worst Case, wenn eine Firma gezwungen wird, weil der Support für ein BS eingestellt wird, alles über den Haufen zu werfen, weil die alte Software eben nicht mehr unter WIN 8.1 läuft. Das Theater durchlaufen ja gerade die Nutzer von XP. Allen voran die Banken, wo die Software der Geldautomaten auf XP-Basis läuft.


----------



## USA911 (15. November 2014)

Nein Win8.1 ist nicht umbedingt besser, wie einige versuchen die anderen zu überzeugen.

Für mein Teil bleibe ich bei bei Win-7, da Win 8.1 langsamer ist, was Datenverabeitung und Datenverschiebung betrifft als Win-7. Da ich das Betriebssystem meinen Bedürfnissen anpasse, ist Win 8.1 schlechter... 
Es sollte einfach jeder schauen, was zu ihm ambesten passt und nicht was sugeriert besser sein soll. Ist das gleiche Problem mit dem Geiz ist geil... sollen die Jünger ruhig das billigste kaufen, trotzdem fährt man mit dem Preis/Leistungsbesten günstiger nach Hause...


----------



## Fireball01 (16. November 2014)

Ich sagte einst, ich kaufe nach 7 keines mehr. Das nächste wird Windows X sein. Ich dachte sie werden das 10er so nennen. Flight Sim wurde auch mit einem X bestückt. Alles gut und schön. Aber wann kommt das Windows X ? Ähmm Windows 10 ...


----------



## MichaelG (16. November 2014)

WIN 9 wird es nicht geben. WIN 9 wird Win 10. Also irgendwann Anfang 2015.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. November 2014)

Braucht man dann eigentlich auch wieder eine extra dx-12-fähige Grafikkarte?  Oder geht das auch mit den jetzigen?


----------



## MichaelG (16. November 2014)

Denke mal eine aktuelle langt. Glaube kaum daß Win 10 gleich mit Dx12 startet.

Außerdem werden sicher die Treiber angepaßt, was die Softwarekompatibilität betrifft. Zu mindestens wenn die Karte nicht 2 Jahre oder älter ist.

Bei der Hardwarekompatibilität sind afaik noch keine Karten auf dem Markt die die DirectX12 Funktionen 100%ig unterstützen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (18. November 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn ein neues Game aber ein aktuelleres DirectX vorraussetzt brauchst Du entweder ein neues BS oder Du verzichtest. Dann bist Du in der Zwickmühle, wenn Du das Game X unbedingt zocken willst, in den sauren Apfel zu beißen wg. des BS-Wechsels.



Das ist keine Zwickmühle. Nicht für mich. Ich habe bereits auf so ziemlich jedes Spiel verzichtet, dass einen Online-Account oder auch nur eine Online-Aktivierung erfordert. Scheiß egal, ob die jetzt Half-Life, GTA, Battlefield oder Dragon Age heißen. Welches Spiel glaubst du, könnte mich da ernsthaft in Versuchung führen? :p


----------



## Vordack (18. November 2014)

Forke666 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund (außer dem Geldbeutel natürlich), bei Windows 7 zu bleiben.
> Windows 8.1 ist einfach alles in allem performanter.



Als Ergänzung, Acht gute Gründe für Windows 8.1


----------

